# Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2013)

Wie es nunmal so ist, wenn eine bisher wenig beachtete und nur in Insiderkreisen bekannte Person aus heiterem Himmel ein Amt geschenkt bekommt, fängt man an sich zu interessieren und nachzuforschen. Wer ist das ? Was macht sie ? Was sagt Sie ? Wofür steht Sie ?

Dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als oberste Repräsentantin der organisiserten deutschen Angler, Ihrer Liebe zur Gentechnik und der nachgesagten Nähe zum alles andere als naturschützerisch veranlagten Konzern Monsanto 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto

zur Folge, vor einem kaum zu schaffenden Spagat zwischen Naturschutz und Naturzerstörung steht, ist keine Frage.
Dass sie sich damit auch als Verhandlungspartnerin gegenüber dem Naturschutz disqualifiziert hat, ist ebenfalls kein Geheimnis mehr. 

Eine klare Position braucht diese Frau nicht, im Gegenteil. 

Sie hat keine Schwierigkeiten, auf der einen Seite den Tierschutz als eines der obersten Ziele der Angelfischerei propagieren, ihn aber nieder zu reden versuchen, wenn es anderen Lobbyisten an die Geldbörse geht.

Sie setzt sich hier für die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie ein, meint auf der anderen aber, es müssen mehr Kanäle und Schleusen gebaut werden.

Mit spielerischer Leichtigkeit erklärt sie, Biodiversität habe nichts mit Ökologischer Landwirtschaft zu tun. Auf einem Weizenfeld würde nur Weizen wachsen, nichts anderes. Egal ob konventionell oder Öko. Und daraus leitet sie, zur Erheiterung ihrer Bundestagsgenossen, mal eben ab, dass ökologische Landwirtschaft nichts mit Biodiversität zu tun habe.

http://webtv.bundestag.de/player/macros/_v_f_514_de/od_player.html?singleton=true&content=1528477

Die Welt der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan scheint ja so einfach zu sein.

Überhaupt, mit der Landwirtschaft, der künftigen "Kunden" der Gentechnik, steht Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ganz eng.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Landwirte mal z.B. in die USA schauen, wo Genttechnisch veränderte Sorten schon länger im Einsatz sind. Mit Knebelverträgen der Patentinhaber, von denen viele in den Ruin geklagt wurden. 

Man kann hoffen, dass die Landwirte ähnlich aufgeweckt sind, wie die Imker, nicht dass sie irgendwann plötzlich eine neue Landwirtschaftsministerin haben. 

Ja aber was hat das mit den Anglern zu tun ?

Nun, Landwirtschaft und Angeln, besser Landwirtschaft und Gewässer, haben eine Menge miteinander zu tun.

Hier zum Beispiel:

http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/heide/fischsterben167.html


Und um so etwas zu verhindern, gibt es Bestrebungen wie diese:

http://www.vku.de/abfallwirtschaft/...mit-wassergefaehrdenden-stoffen-awsv.html?p=1

Und natürlich Gegenwind aus der Landwirtschaft wie diese:

http://www.bauernverband.de/geplante-anforderungen-fuer-guellebehaelter-ueberzogen

Und Meinungen aus der Politik wie z.B. diese:

http://webtv.bundestag.de/player/macros/_v_f_514_de/od_player.html?singleton=true&content=1618752


Nicht falsch verstehen, es geht hier nicht darum, die gesamte Landwirtschaft an den Pranger zu stellen. Es geht darum, dass eine Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mehrere klare Standpunkte vertritt, was gut ist,  die allerdings vollständig gegenläufig sind, was sehr schlecht ist. 

Man darf gespannt sein, welche Position Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan später mal vertritt, wenn es darum geht, unsere Gewässer vor Vergiftungen durch Pestizide oder Gülleeintrag zu schützen. 
Wie wird sie es verkaufen, dass Schleusenbau gut für die Wanderfischprogramme sind?

Vielleicht wird sie uns dann erklären, dass durch Schleusen und Gülle nach dem Krieg noch kein Mensch zu Tode gekommen ist. Wer weiß das schon?

Es ist jedenfalls höchst erstaunlich, wie diese Dame es geschafft hat, von den Delegierten beider Angler-Altverbände in das Präsidentenamt gewählt zu werden.

Da kann man ebenfalls nur spekulieren.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kann man ebenfalls nur spekulieren.



Macht ihr denn eigentlich noch was anderes?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Macht ihr denn eigentlich noch was anderes?




Ja, Fakten liefern. Siehe oben. Oder möchtest Du die in den Links enthaltenen Informationen als unwahr abtun ?

Über Gründe und Auswirkungen kann man halt nur spekulieren.

Wenn Du da aber Hintergrundwissen hast, erhelle uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Konsequenzen z. B.:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Biogasanlage-verschmutzt-Meerforellen-Bach


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, Fakten liefern. Siehe oben. Oder möchtest Du die in den Links enthaltenen Informationen als unwahr abtun ?
> 
> Über Gründe und Auswirkungen kann man halt nur spekulieren.
> 
> Wenn Du da aber Hintergrundwissen hast, erhelle uns.



Ne, hab ich nicht ... hab ich auch nie behauptet.

Aber ich habe eine anderen Vorschlag:
IHR habt so viel journalistisches Potential, ihr habt Fachwissen, Erfahrung nicht zuletzt eine Plattform - bündelt doch diese Kompetenzen und nutzt sie für das, was ihr den Verbänden als Versäumnis vorwerft?
Macht Petitionen, Veranstaltungen, Infos, etc., in genau den Bereichen, in denen ihr euch durch den/die Verbände schlecht vertreten fühlt. 

Springt für die Angler dort in die Bresche, wo der Bundesverband nicht steht (oder stehen kann?)!

Ihr unterliegt keinen Zwängen, dass ihr "Natürschützer" sein müsst, ihr könnt mit der Breitaxt dort dreinschlagen, wo der Verband aus taktischen Gründen dezenter auftreten muss, ihr könnt frei von politischen Gepflogenheiten agieren und reagieren.

Aber ihr solltet (meine Meinung) euch ein anderes Ziel suchen, als den oder die Anglerverbände und seine Präsidentin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



> Aber ihr solltet (meine Meinung) euch ein anderes Ziel suchen, als den oder die Anglerverbände und seine Präsidentin.


Man muss als Medium für Angler (und das sind wir, kein Verband o.ä., wir  vertreten niemand (können das auch nicht), sondern berichten und kommentieren) eben alle Anglerfeinde versuchen in ihrem Tun und ihren Worten zu entlarven, egal wo oder in welchem Verband oder in welcher Partei sie sitzen.

Und wir respektieren ja auch selbstverständlich den Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten Angler nach genau solchen Verbänden, designierten Präsidentinnen und Repräsentanten..

Deswegen kann und muss man Fakten trotzdem offenlegen und darüber diskutieren..

Machen wir weiterhin, vesprochen......

Wer mehr Biogasgülle will, muss halt mir den Unfällen leben, auch wenns dann 3/4 der Mefobäche nach dem F+F-Bericht weggerafft hat...


Casting geht ja immer, auch mit Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie...........................


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss als Medium für Angler (und das sind wir, kein Verband o.ä., wir  vertreten niemand (können das auch nicht), sondern berichten und kommentieren) eben alle Anglerfeinde versuchen in ihrem Tun und ihren Worten zu entlarven, egal wo oder in welchem Verband oder in welcher Partei sie sitzen.



Ganze Nationen und Völker sind schon untergegangen, weil sie es nicht verstanden haben, sich einen Gegner zu suchen, der auch zu besiegen war - ihr steht (genau so wie der Verband) alleine gegen
- die Naturschutzlobby
- die Energielobby
- das allgemeine Gutmenschentum (man tötet keine Tiere-   
   Fleisch wächst im Supermarkt)
- die Politik die sich nicht mit dieser Lobby anlegen will.

Gegen eine solche Übermacht schadet eine weitere Zersplitterung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Das hätten sich VDSF und DAV überlegen sollen, bevor sie mit dieser Abstimmung bewusst weiter die organsierten Angler zersplittert haben - einer unserer Vorwürfe, indem sie einen Teil wie NDS ausgegrenzt haben, Fragen nicht beantwortet, Kritik nicht zugelassen etc.....

Wir hätten gerne einen einheitlichen Verband gehabt (nachlesbar!!!), mit klaren angelpolitischen und anglerfreundlichen Zielsetzungen - und wir werden weiter gegen die Spalter des VDSF/DAFV/DAV kämpfen, welche ganze Landesverbände und Anglergruppen ja von vorneherein ausgrenzen und diffamieren.

Nur als die Versprechen diesbezüglich gebrochen wurden, konnte natürlich kein Anglerfreund mehr einer solchen Art der Fusion zustimmen.

Und ich bin z. B. auch nicht gegen Naturschützer - im Gegenteil, die sind mit lieber als Güllepumper, an denen ganze Gewässer zugunde gehen oder Gentechniker, die dann endlich zielgerichtet ihre Felder mit RoundUp zukleistern können - kommt natürlich nix ins Wasser, gelle??.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Das ist dann natürlich alles eine Frage der Zielsetzung ... wenn man die vorhandene Verbandsstrukturen bekämpfen und deren Sprachrohr und Präsidentin selbst für Angler als Persona non Grata darstellt - wer von den "gegnerischen" Dialogpartnern soll dann noch diesen Verband und seine Präsidentin ernst nehmen? Wenn ihr das Ziel habt, dazu beizutragen, dass der Verband endgültig eine Statistenrolle einnehmen soll, wenn die "Großen" etwas zu besprechen haben - dann seid ihr auf dem richtigen Weg.

Wenn ihr wollt, dass die Angler aber überhaupt noch einen Verband am Tisch der "Großen" sitzen haben (also: Einen Fuß in der Tür), dann solltet ihr dringend eure Strategie überdenken. Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass der Verband vielleicht in fünf oder 10 Jahren eine ganz andere Position einnehmen könnte - das Stimmengewicht das einmal verloren ist, wird er aber sicherlich nur schwerlich wiederbekommen.

Im Moment nehme ich die Diskussionsfäden zur Verbandspolitik in erster Linie als destruktiv war - gegen die Verbände, gegen die Präsidentin, gegen Foren-Nutzer die anderer Meinung sind - und dann stellt sich die Frage: Schadet ihr damit nicht der Hobby-Fischerei mehr, als ihr ihr nutzt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



> wer von den "gegnerischen" Dialogpartnern soll dann noch diesen Verband und seine Präsidentin ernst nehmen?


Die nimmt doch eh schon lange keiner ernst, weder VDSF/DAFV/DAV..

Dazu brauchts uns wirklich nicht,...



> Schadet ihr damit nicht der Hobby-Fischerei mehr, als ihr ihr nutzt?


Du weisst schon, das wir ein Angler- und kein Fischerforum sind??


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die nimmt doch eh schon lange keiner ernst, weder VDSF/DAFV/DAV..
> 
> Dazu brauchts uns wirklich nicht,...



Aegroto, dum anima est, spes est.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, das wir ein Angler- und kein Fischerforum sind??



Entschuldige die durch lokalen Dialekt gefärbte Sprachwahl - natürlich meinte ich "Angler"... ob es für meinen Beitrag inhaltlich wirklich etwas zur Sache tut, ob ich es als "Angler" oder als "Fischer" geschrieben hätte, entzieht sich meiner Beurteilung.

Barbarus hic ego sum, quia non intellegor ulli.

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



> Aegroto, dum anima est, spes est.


Man füttert kein totes Pferd und ein lahmes wird erschossen................

Zudem ist das hier nicht das Thema, das Thema ist, dass die Angelfischer (bescheuerter Kunstbegriff) eine Präsidentin gewählt haben, die sich für die Industrie einsetzt, die unsere Angelgewässer ruiniert..

Wers braucht............


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ganze Nationen und Völker sind schon untergegangen, weil sie es nicht verstanden haben, sich einen Gegner zu suchen, der auch zu besiegen war - ihr steht (genau so wie der Verband) alleine gegen
> - die Naturschutzlobby
> - die Energielobby
> - das allgemeine Gutmenschentum (man tötet keine Tiere-
> ...







Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das ist dann natürlich alles eine Frage der Zielsetzung ... wenn man die vorhandene Verbandsstrukturen bekämpfen und deren Sprachrohr und Präsidentin selbst für Angler als Persona non Grata darstellt - wer von den "gegnerischen" Dialogpartnern soll dann noch diesen Verband und seine Präsidentin ernst nehmen? Wenn ihr das Ziel habt, dazu beizutragen, dass der Verband endgültig eine Statistenrolle einnehmen soll, wenn die "Großen" etwas zu besprechen haben - dann seid ihr auf dem richtigen Weg.
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt, dass die Angler aber überhaupt noch einen Verband am Tisch der "Großen" sitzen haben (also: Einen Fuß in der Tür), dann solltet ihr dringend eure Strategie überdenken. Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass der Verband vielleicht in fünf oder 10 Jahren eine ganz andere Position einnehmen könnte - das Stimmengewicht das einmal verloren ist, wird er aber sicherlich nur schwerlich wiederbekommen.
> 
> Im Moment nehme ich die Diskussionsfäden zur Verbandspolitik in erster Linie als destruktiv war - gegen die Verbände, gegen die Präsidentin, gegen Foren-Nutzer die anderer Meinung sind - und dann stellt sich die Frage: Schadet ihr damit nicht der Hobby-Fischerei mehr, als ihr ihr nutzt?




Diese Verbandstrukturen kann man nicht reparieren. Die müssen zerschlagen werden, wobei die Verbände ja zum Glück kräftig helfen.

Nur dann ist der Weg frei für einen starken, gemeinsamen und den Anglern verpflichteten Verband. 

Und der darf und kann nicht gegen den Naturschutz kämpfen, sondern mit diesem gemeinsam. Aber auf Augenhöhe und nicht durch blinden, inkompetenten und vorauseilenden Gehorsam. 

Stimmgewicht als Masse ist durch die Fusion verloren gegangen. Kompetenz ist sowieso nicht vorhanden. Stimmgewicht als Türöffner ist einzig und alleine vom Status eines Naturschutzverbandes abhängig. 

Und den kann ein neuer, starker Verband sehr leicht bekommen.

Es geht also gar nix verloren, außer verkrusteten, selbstgefälligen Strukturen und Verbandsfunktionären.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ganze Nationen und Völker sind schon untergegangen, weil sie es nicht verstanden haben, sich einen Gegner zu suchen, der auch zu besiegen war - ihr steht (genau so wie der Verband) alleine gegen
> - die Naturschutzlobby
> - die Energielobby
> - das allgemeine Gutmenschentum (man tötet keine Tiere-
> ...


 
Nein Lui Narolf,

*alle Angler* stehen gegen die Übermacht der anderen genannten! Und durch diese (Kon-) Fusion sind die Chancen der Angler nicht wirklich besser geworden. Man hat die Chance zur Einheit (vermutlich) für immer verspielt. Aber in den Geschichstbüchern sind die Namen der "Einheitsmacher" zu lesen. AUch wenn diese sich jetzt noch stolz vor ihren Spiegeln zu Hause auf die Schulter kolpfen- dieser Rückblick in die Geschichtsbücher wird vermutlich nicht wirklich positiv sein und manch einer wird sich wünschen seinen Namen nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion zu lesen.


Und um zum Thema "Gen- Prinzessin" auch noch zwei abzulassen:

Nemo enim potest personam diu ferre! 

und

Praesis ut prosis, non ut imperes!

Und das ist ein Sprichwort das bisher immer gestimmt hat. Ich vermute das wird noch ein böses erwachen geben....

Vale...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Diese Verbandstrukturen kann man nicht reparieren. Die müssen zerschlagen werden, wobei die Verbände ja zum Glück kräftig helfen.



Ich merke schon: In der Hitze der Debatte werden die Ausdrücke martialischer - das ist gut, zeugt es doch davon, dass Herzblut und Leidenschaft dahinter steckt... wollen wir nicht alle für das gleiche? Nur die Ziele sind (noch?) verschieden?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur dann ist der Weg frei für einen starken, gemeinsamen und den Anglern verpflichteten Verband.
> 
> ...
> 
> Und den kann ein neuer, starker Verband sehr leicht bekommen.



Aber wenn dieser Verband DAFV trotzdem fortbesteht - wider aller Unkenrufe - dann beschädigt ihr nachhaltig den Fuß, den die Angler im Moment in der Türe der Verbände haben. Und ihr nehmt dann engagierten Leuten (mir fällt hier spontan User Blauzahn ein) die Möglichkeit, am Tisch der Großen zu sitzen und etwas zu bewegen! 

Journalismus hat Auftrag, Verpflichtung und Verantwortung.
In diesem Sinne: Bündelt eure Fähigkeiten, bündelt eure Schlagkraft - und sucht euch einen Gegner, den ihr "bekämpfen" könnt, ohne die derzeitigen Vertreter am Tisch der Großen zu diskreditieren. Mächtige und lohnende Ziele gibt es genügend!


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich will hier kein großes Latinum ablegen.
Warum hast du : 
Steh an der Spitze um zu dienen nicht um zu herrschen 
nicht so geschrieben :
*Стоя на голове, чтобы служить, а не править*
denn hätte ich nicht erst den Übersetzer starten müssen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nemo enim potest personam diu ferre!
> 
> und
> 
> Praesis ut prosis, non ut imperes!



Nichts ist so treffend wie lateinische Sprichwörter 

Aber: Sie haben natürlich universelle Gültigkeit... und gerade das "Nemo enim potest personam diu ferre!" sollten sich alle in leitender Position (auch des Anglerboardes) zu Herzen zu nehmen ... denn niemand kann seine Maske ewig tragen.

#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber wenn dieser Verband DAFV trotzdem fortbesteht - wider aller Unkenrufe - dann beschädigt ihr nachhaltig den Fuß, den die Angler im Moment in der Türe der Verbände haben.


 
Welcher Angler hat denn noch einen Fuß in der Tür der Verbände? Die Angler sind denen doch egal...



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Journalismus hat Auftrag, Verpflichtung und Verantwortung.


 
Funktionäre haben auch Verantwortung und Verpflichtungen! Und im Gegensatz zu denen kommen die Verantwortlichen hier im AB diesen nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Daher wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Dass die organisierten Angelfischer (bescheuerter Kunstbegriff) eine Präsidentin gewählt haben, die sich für die Art der Agrarindustrie einsetzt, die unsere Angelgewässer ruiniert..

Wers braucht, muss halt weiter die real exitierenden Verbände zahlen..............


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Welcher Angler hat denn noch einen Fuß in der Tür der Verbände? Die Angler sind denen doch egal...



Ein Anglerverband hat noch den Fuß in der Türe der Verbände - das habe ich geschrieben und das ist was anderes, als du mich jetzt frägst.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Funktionäre haben auch Verantwortung und Verpflichtungen!



Das ist unbestritten - definiert über die Satzung des Verbandes.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu denen kommen die Verantwortlichen hier im AB diesen nach.



Meine Formulierung war zu spitz - ich wollte nicht sagen, dass sie dieser nicht nachkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Daher wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Dass die organisierten Angelfischer (bescheuerter Kunstbegriff) eine Präsidentin gewählt haben, die sich für die Art der Agrarindustrie einsetzt, die unsere Angelgewässer ruiniert..

Wers braucht, muss halt weiter die real existierenden Verbände zahlen..............


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Journalismus hat Auftrag, Verpflichtung und Verantwortung.
> In diesem Sinne: Bündelt eure Fähigkeiten, bündelt eure Schlagkraft - und sucht euch einen Gegner, den ihr "bekämpfen" könnt, ohne die derzeitigen Vertreter am Tisch der Großen zu diskreditieren. Mächtige und lohnende Ziele gibt es genügend!




Ich bin kein Journalist. Den "Anspruch" habe ich nie erhoben.

Ich bin ehemaliger Funktionär, Angler, User und Bürger eines Landes, in dem gewaltig viel schiefläuft.

Und das klage ich an, mit deutlichen Worten.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich bleibe dabei (und lasse es jetzt im angesichts der späten Stunde vorerst dabei bewenden): *Falsches Ziel!*

Greift die Zustände in der Art der Landwirtschaft an, greift die Agrarindustrie an, die Profit über Natur- und Gewässerschutz stellt, ...

Es dürfte ja Tatsache sein, dass nicht Frau H-K direkte Ursache für die bedauerlichen Schäden ist, sondern ein, wie auch immer geartetes Fehlverhalten oder unglückliche Umstände ... dass man für den Bau von Autos eintritt heißt ja auch nicht, dass man für jeden Autofahrer der im Straßenverkehr stirbt, auch die Verantwortung trägt ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Journalist. Den "Anspruch" habe ich nie erhoben.
> 
> Ich bin ehemaliger Funktionär, Angler, User und Bürger eines Landes, in dem gewaltig viel schiefläuft.
> 
> Und das klage ich an, mit deutlichen Worten.



Jo, selbst die Schützenvereine müssen sich Dumpfbackenkram herumschlagen.

Lui, ist die fusion nach Deinem geschmack abgelaufen? War Das so richtig? Alles zu Deiner zufriedenheit?
Ich erinnere, null Informationen von den Verbänden, Posten geschacher,  Beleidigungen und Diffamierungen von Delegierten, eigenmächtige Absetzung der zwölfer Kommisssion, falsch Informationen innerhalb der landesverbände bzw. verschweigen von Informationen etc.?

Alles TOP?


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

*Genau!

Lasst doch endlich die Frau Dr. H-K in Ruhe*

klammheimlich still und leise ihren Freunden von der Agrarlobbyisten- und Gentechnikfront den Rücken frei halten, damit ihnen weder Angler noch Naturschützer in genau denselben fallen können.
Denn dafür hat sie sich ja schließlich wählen lassen!!!!


----------



## ha.jo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



> Daher wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Dass die organisierten Angelfischer (bescheuerter Kunstbegriff)


Literaturgeschichte oder Geschichte zum Angeln und Fischfang ist nicht dein Ding.Oder?
Du würdest ansonsten erkennen der "bescheuerte Kunstbegriff" entspringt nur deinen Gedanken.
Ich kann dir per PN aber einschlägige Lektüre empfehlen um zu verstehen.
Nehme den Spass nicht zu ernst.


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Springt für die Angler dort in die Bresche,  wo der Bundesverband nicht steht (oder stehen kann?)!


Ich Dummerchen dachte immer, genau für diese Breschen bezahl ich als Angler einen Bundesverband... |kopfkrat #c



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Es dürfte ja Tatsache sein, dass nicht Frau  H-K direkte Ursache für die bedauerlichen Schäden ist, ...


Direkte Ursache ist sie natürlich nicht, aber sie tritt für die Ziele  der Verursacher ein und gleichzeitig soll sie für Angler stehen.
Nennt man das noch 'Interessenskonflikt' oder schon 'Paradoxon'?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die organisierten Angelfischer  (bescheuerter Kunstbegriff) eine Präsidentin gewählt haben,...


Es ist mir ja klar, warum du das so formulierst, 
aber man muss es auch mal zwischendurch anders sagen:
Nicht die organisierten Angler haben diese Präsidentin gewählt, 
sondern Landesverbände samt Deligierte, 
denen die Interessen der organisierten Angler am Ar*** vorbeigehen.
Ich nenne das Verrat!

Und deswegen bin ich voll bei Ralle:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Diese Verbandstrukturen kann man nicht reparieren. Die müssen zerschlagen werden...


Von oben bis unten. Und _jeder_ Kopf, der das jetzige, intransparente & undemokratische System unterstützt oder auch nur abnickend duldet, muss rollen!
|evil:


----------



## ha.jo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und deswegen bin ich voll bei Ralle:
> 
> Von oben bis unten. Und _jeder_ Kopf, der das jetzige, intransparente & undemokratische System unterstützt oder auch nur abnickend duldet, muss rollen!
> |evil:



Hallo kati

Ich zitiere Ralle24 


> Von vielen VDSF-Landesverbänden wurde und wird im kleinen zum Teil sehr  gute Arbeit gemacht. Meist von ambitionierten Mitgliedern, Vereinen und  Anglern.


Jeder noch so kleine positive Ansatz sollte selbstredend auch ausgemerzt werden.|rolleyes
Muss auch, können ja nur die von dir genannten Abnicker und Befürworter sein, weil noch im VDSF organisiert.
Ich sehe Ihr habt den einzig richtigen Weg gefunden.#6


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Wenn du den Unterschied in diesen beiden Aussagen nicht wahrnimmst, hast du nichts davon verstanden. #d


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich möchte das Thema mal richtig vom Grund auf betrachten, denn ich vermute hier einige Verbands-Nebelbomben.
Wer die Interviewaussagen von Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan zum Zweck ihrer zukünftigen Arbeit verfolgt, so lässt es nur den Schluß einer Übergangslösung zu.
Sie selbst erwähnte, dass sie auf die zukünftige Beratung durch die Ex-Präsidenten zurückgreift, was entgegen der aktuellen Berichterstattung des DAV steht, welche die Vizepräsidenten als direkte Berater suggeriert (dazu später mehr). Im gleichen Bericht äußert sich Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan über die tolle Vorarbeit zur Fusion innerhalb des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes.
Bedeutet: die 12er Kommission hatte nichts zu sagen und war nur Ablenkung.
Es ist also kein Zufall, dass alle (neuen) Vizepräsidenten auch gleichzeitig im Präsidium des DFV aktiv sind und waren.
Da der VDSF und der DAV nur Spartenverbände des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes sind, waren sie nie und werden auch nach der Fusion nicht für die politischen Ziele zuständig sein.
Politische Beratung und Durchsetzung wird vom DFV angeboten und darüber werden die Herren Markstein und Mohnert über die neue Satzungsregelung Beraterverträge zur persönlichen Beratung der neuen Präsidentin bekommen. Sie sind es, die beratend "an ihrer Seite" in Lauerstellung sind.

Denn es sind deutliche Überlegungen im Gang, alle 5 (nach Fusion 4) Spartenverbände aus Kostengründen unter einem Dach (DFV) noch enger zu bündeln.

Der Präsident des DFV, Holger Ortel, ist ebenfalls Bundestagsabgeordneter und im VDSF organisiert. Einer der beiden Vizepräsidenten ist... Peter Mohnert (VDSF).

Alle Anzeichen und auch das neue Präsidium sind allesamt Vorbereitungen für eine Fusion zu einem Fischereiverband. Dazu passt Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan mit ihren Interessenschwerpunkt perfekt. Und auch die Vizepräsidenten weichen davon nicht viel ab. Beispiel: Bernhard Pieper ist nur der Vorsitzende vom Sportfischerverband im LFV Weser-Ems gleichberechtigt mit dem Verband der kleinen Hochsee- und Küstenfischerei unter dem Dach des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems. Den Berufsfischern also näher stehend als der LSFV-Nds.
Oder Herr Dr. Thomas Meinelt, Spezialist für Aquakultur (IGB, Dept. Ecophysiology and Aquaculture, Berlin)
u.s.w

Da die politische Parteirichtung der Präsidentin sowieso die Übertragung vom Gemeinnutz (Vereinseigentum) in den Eigennutz (Privateigentum) bevorzugt, wird die zukünftige Angelfischerei dem Wortlaut gerecht werden.

Soweit die typisch rumpelrudihaften Querdenkerweisheiten.


----------



## Fischdieb (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

*Es ist also kein Zufall, dass alle (neuen) Vizepräsidenten auch gleichzeitig im Präsidium des DFV aktiv sind und waren.
*

Alle Vizepräsidenten sind/waren aktiv im DFV?
Ich sehe nur 2 von 4, den welche Rolle spielen dort Kurt Klamet und Björn Bauerfeld?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Habe ich mich zur späten Stunde nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt ?
Mit *auch gleichzeitig im Präsidium des DFV aktiv sind und waren.* Meinte ich neben der offiziellen Auflistung auch die direkte Verquickung.

Bei Kurt Klamet wissen die älteren Angler, dass früher der DFV und der VDSF getrennte Castinggruppen hatten, die bei Meisterschaften Gegner waren. Die DFV-Caster werden heute im VDSF mitbetreut, sind sozusagen wegen der Mitgliedschaft des VDSF im NOK fusioniert.

Björn Bauersfeld ist "Berufsfischer". Hat seine Passion zum Beruf gemacht mit abhängigen Kontakten zum Großhandel, was für die VDSF-GmbH wichtig ist.

Was ich als Fazit mitnehme ist, dass ich persönlich aufgrund der Führungskonstellation keinerlei Erwartungen dahingegen hege, dass irgendjemand aus dem Präsidium ein Interesse zur Passion der Basis hat.


----------



## Fischdieb (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Na ja, wenn Du schreibst "alle", dann sind das in meinen Augen 4 Vizepräsidenten, das ist ein klare Aussage duch dich.
Das Präsidium des deutschen Fischereiverbandes (DFV)?

Meiner Erkenntnis nach ist Björn Bauerfeld Steuerberater und kein Fischer, das ist der DAV und nicht DFV.

Irgendwie wirfts Du alles etwas durcheinander.
Mitgliedschaft im NOK? Dem Nationalen Olympischen Komitee?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Bauersfeld ist nur Steuerfachangestellter, kein Steuerberater.


----------



## Fischdieb (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich denke, für den Laien gibt es von außen da wenig Unterschied zwischen Steuerfachangestellten und Steuerberater. 

Für mich aber schon zwischen Steuerfachangestellten und Berufsfischer.
Und solange Du mit dem NOK und den Castern des deutschen Fischereiverbandes keine Probleme hast bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

NOK gibts ja meines Wissens eh  nicht mehr, gemeint ist wohl die Mitgliedschaft der Caster im DOSB..

Davon ab ist das hier eh nicht das Thema, sondern dass man eine Präsidentin gewählt hat, welche die Art der Agrarindustrie unterstützt, die für das zugrunderichten von Mefobächen/projekten verantwortlich ist.

Wie gesagt, Honig scheint schlauer zu machen als Fischverzehr - die Imker wollen mit Frau Dr. lieber gar nix zu tun haben..
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975

Sarkasmus an:
Aber wer braucht schon Meerforellenprojekte/bäche, wenn er casten kann (ob im NOK oder DOSB) ..
Sarkasmus aus


Kurt Klamet wird die Gelder der Angler schon richtig zu verteilen wissen, wie bisher auch auch schon im VDSF..
;-))))


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Oh man, @Fischdieb, bist Du kleinlich.
Natürlich ist der VDSF im Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund (DOSB) organisiert, deren Dach das NOK war. Der VDSF hat dort massiv gegen wiederholte Aufnahmeanträge des DAV gestimmt. Dadurch hatten die Casting-Sportler des DAV keine Chance an den olympischen Nieschensportarten teilzunehmen und waren gezwungen einem VDSF-Verein anzugehören.
Ebenfalls ein Kleinkrieg der hoffentlich der Vergangenheit angehört.
Interessant in dem Fall: selbst das DOSB hat die Anzahl der Beiräte laut Satzung begrenzt und nicht den Kassenstand als Grenze gesetzt.

Über die Beschäftigung des Björn Bauersfeld bei einem Angelsportgroßhändler möchte ich jetzt nichts verlinken, denn dann werde ich bestimmt verbal von Thomas wegen Schleichwerbung abgewatscht.
Das würde auch zu weit in die Privatsphäre hineinreichen.

Angelpraktisch sind Vergleichsangeln in dieser Sponsoren-Form an offenen Gewässern nach der Fusion nicht mehr möglich. Das gab es ja nur im DAV. Um diese Form aufrechtzuerhalten müssen erst private Aquakulturanlagen geschaffen werden, wo dann Friedfische verkauft werden.
Wobei wir wieder bei der Agrarwirtschaft zur Fischzucht angekommen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Verwarnt wirst Du höchstens für OT wenn Du so weiter machst, da es hier nicht um Bauersfeld geht, sondern um die designierte Präsidentin und ihre Unterstützung der gewässerverseuchenden Agrarindustrie.
;-)))))


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich finde es aber sehr interessant. ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Man kann hier im Forum sogar eigene Themen eröffnen, hab ich mal gehört .....

;-))


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Über die "Nachhaltigkeit" der Lobbyschaft lässt sich streiten, denn  die Funktion als Bundestagsabgeordnete steht politisch auf sehr tönernen Füssen. Die nächste  Bundestagswahl kann sehr schnell offenbaren, dass sie in der falschen  Partei ist.
Deshalb finde ich die versteckte Wahlkampfwerbung in den Verbandsnachrichten für eine  bestimmte Partei ziemlich offensichtlich. Denn, wenn ein Verband die  politische Neutralität auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, sollte der  Verband bei der Selbstdarstellung tunlichst diese ständigen  Wiederholungen bestimmter Parteikürzel vermeiden.

Von naturschutzbewussten Anglern wird eine genetisch manipulierte Artenvielfalt abgelehnt und deren Fürsprecher ebenfalls. Wir wollen keine Millionen für die Folgeschäden aufbringen, sondern lieber einige Tausen zur Schadensabwehr. Es ist uns bewusst, dass wir in einem dichtbesiedelten Staat leben und die Ökosysteme deshalb sehr empfindlich sind. Ich habe es an einen gemütlichen Angeltag einmal miterleben müssen, wie plötzlich aus dem Seitenbach tonnenweise tote Fische in den Fluß gespült wurden, nur weil ein Landwirt einige Kilometer bachaufwärts seine überschüssige Gülle billig entsorgt hat. Den Landwirt haben sie nicht erwischt, aber der Bach ist auch zig Jahre danach trotz Naturschutz und Renaturierung nie wieder regeneriert. Wenn das natürliche Zusammenspiel vieler Umweltfaktoren gestört ist, reicht es nicht an den Symptomen rumzudoktorn. Dann muß ein neuer Bach her oder der halbtote Bach taugt wirklich nur noch zum Casting.

Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan kann sich hier vor Ort an den Anblick des Stolzes der Storchschützer ergötzen, aber die Kehrseite sieht so aus, dass die Störche sich prächtig vermehren, weil sie von den morgendlichen Fischleichen leben, die durch die Industrieeinleitungen und Kraftwerksturbinen verreckt sind.

Um das zu sehen, muss man sehr früh aufstehen wie ein normaler Angler.


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> ...Wir wollen keine Millionen für die Folgeschäden aufbringen, sondern lieber einige Tausen zur Schadensabwehr.


Das ist ja nicht mehr Rebellion, sondern schon eher Sakrileg.
Politiker wirst du mit einer solchen Einstellung aber nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Sorry for Ot,aber Björn ist nicht an der Basis????


Ne ne ne,ganz bestimmt nicht,Björn ist Angler mit Herz und Seele und tut sehr sehr viel für Angler und Veranstaltungen..etc.

Das er in einem großen Werksteam gefischt hat kann man ihn nicht ankreiden,weil etliche im Amt stehende ähnliche Laufbahnen haben (auch ich).

Das er aber von der Basis zu weit weg ist unterschreibe ich *nicht*,dafür kenne ich Björn zu lange,und das hat nix mit in Schutz nehmen zu tun,das ist nur die Wahrheit.

Björn hat mehr als genug fürs Angeln und Angler getan,und auch Steffen Q. ist da in der gleichen Bahn einzureihen.Ob sie das nun so weiterführen und das auch können das steht vtl.woanders geschrieben,aber das werden wir ja in Zukunft sehen.



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Davon ab ist das hier eh nicht das Thema, sondern dass man eine Präsidentin gewählt hat, welche die Art der Agrarindustrie unterstützt, die für das zugrunderichten von Mefobächen/projekten verantwortlich ist.

Wie gesagt, Honig scheint schlauer zu machen als Fischverzehr - die Imker wollen mit Frau Dr. lieber gar nix zu tun haben..
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975

Sarkasmus an:
Aber wer braucht schon Meerforellenprojekte/bäche, wenn er casten kann (ob im NOK oder DOSB) ..
Sarkasmus aus


Kurt Klamet wird die Gelder der Angler schon richtig zu verteilen wissen, wie bisher auch auch schon im VDSF..
;-))))



Weitere OT-Beiträge lösch ich ab hier kommenarlos..

Macht nen eigenen Thread auf, wenn ihr das wollt, zerschiesst aber nicht immer laufende mit OT-Beiträgen...


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die Imker wollen mit Frau Dr. lieber gar nix zu tun haben..
> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975
> ...


"_Konzernprostitution_" ist aber ein schönes Wort! 
Anklicken & lesen lohnt sich. #6


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Thomas,
dann schieb doch Gründlers Beitrag in die entsprechende Rubrik und würge den Einwurf von ihm nicht als OT ab.
Denn wenn Bauersfeld "an der Basis" einen guten Ruf hat, was ich annehme, denn unser Gründler ist kein Dummerchen, sollte das, nur zur Relativierung mancher Aussagen, hier auch stehenbleiben.

So...
nu klebe ich noch paar Korkscheiben zusammen 
und denke über Gene und Gülle nach


----------



## heineken2003 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab ist das hier eh nicht das Thema, sondern dass man eine Präsidentin gewählt hat, welche die Art der Agrarindustrie unterstützt, die für das zugrunderichten von Mefobächen/projekten verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt, Honig scheint schlauer zu machen als Fischverzehr - die Imker wollen mit Frau Dr. lieber gar nix zu tun haben..
> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975
> ...




Hallo,

 als Landwirt kann ich diese verunglimpfung der Landwirtschaft als Agrarindustrie nicht mehr sehen.
Glaubt ihr ernsthalft, die Biogasanlagenbetreuer wollen die Meerforelle ausrotten?
Es ist nicht okay, dass dort Sickerwasser eingeleitet wurde, das gehört ordentlich bestraft und das muss auch empfindlich weh tun, aber wegen diesem einen Fall direkt alle unter einen Hut zu stecken halte ich im Sinne eurer politischen Arbeit für falsch.

Seit 2007 bewirtschafte ich einen konventionellen Ackerbaubetrieb. Nur weil ich nicht ökologisch arbeite bin ich trotzdem ein Freund der Biodiversität und mag trotzdem die unberührte Natur, andererseits will ich diesen Beruf ausüben und damit Geld verdienen und das geht nunmal eher mit der konventionellen Landwirtschaft wie mit der ökologischen, die gewisse Vorraussetzungen verlangt die einfach nicht überall umsetzbar sind.

 Trotz der unterschiedlichen Auffassungen zum Thema Landwirtschaft möchte ich euch ein grosses Lob ausprechen für euren unermüdlichen Einsatz, den Anglern die Misstände der Verbandspolitik aufzuzeigen, ich hab vor kurzem die Hauptversammlung meines Angelvereins besucht und leider feststellen können dass die Gleichgültigkeit unserer Mitmenschen gewissen Menschen ermöglicht Posten zu besetzen, die deren Kompetenzen übersteigen. Gemeckert wird aber im erst, wenn der Schaden da ist.

In dem Sinne, weiter so, ich werde auch mal versuchen in meinem Verein etwas zu erreichen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal irgendwann auf Verbandsebene.

Heineken2003


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Solange Frau Dr. nur die Kormoranreduzierung in Bezug auf Angeln vertritt und ansonsten von Gentechnik über Agrarindustrie, von Kanal- und Schleusenausbau Dinge vertritt, die sicherlich nicht gewässerfördernd sind, sind die Landwirte bei uns dann eben (die in der Mehrzahl (auch und gerade die konventionellen) gut arbeiten) sozusagen ein "Kollateralschaden".

Lies Dir auch mal durch bzw. sieh Dir an, was Frau Dr. zur Landwirtschaft schreibt und redet - nix mit bäuerlicher Landwirtschaft (wozu auch kleine Biogasanlagen gehören könnten, wenn sicher betrieben), sondern explizit Förderung von Großbetrieben.

Und dann ihr Kampf gegen Auflagen, um solche Biogasanlagen sicherer zu machen - braucht man das wirklich als Angler?

Als DAFV und Organisierter anscheinend ja, bei der überwältigenden Mehrheit, mit der sie gewählt wurde..

Als normaler Angler (der ja in ihren Augen eh keiner ist, wenn nicht organisiert) braucht man so jemand sicher nicht.

Da wäre ein Harry-Peter Carstensen als Beispiel sicher viel besser vermittelbar gewesen..

Und der wäre sogar Angler und Jäger gewesen und schon mal Präsi vom DFV, hat also wirklich Ahnung von der Materie......

Nun ja, es war halt anders gewünscht von den Organisierten - das respektiere ich..........

Wie gesagt, Honig scheint schlauer zu machen als Fisch essen............


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich muss etwas beichten:
Als ich zum ersten Mal von der Dame las, war ich doch etwas optimistisch, ...trotz des No-Go-Parteibuchs.

Einfach weil ich generell Naturwissenschaften mag, gern selbst Biologie studiert hätte und bei Naturwissenschaftlern (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ein nüchtern-sachliches und nicht hinterlistig-politisches Verhalten erwarte.
Gut, es gibt als schlechtes Beispiel da eine Physikerin, die... nein, das ist OT.

Und nun lese ich in dem von Thomas verlinktem Imker-Beitrag, Zitat:"[edit by Admin: Auch du darfst nur singmäß zitieren und nicht wörtlich (in dem Fall leider.).]"
Mal im Ernst, 
selbst wenn ich das ganze FDP-, Konzernlobbyistin-, Nichtanglerin-als-Präsidentin-, Nur-Noch-Kochtopf-Angelei- & auch Verbands-Gedöns mal völlig beiseite lasse:
Frau Dr. hat ja nicht mal von ihrem ureigenen Fachgebiet Biologie Ahnung!|bigeyes  #q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. hat ja nicht mal von ihrem ureigenen Fachgebiet Biologie Ahnung!|bigeyes  #q



Du unterschätzt sie da gewaltig. Diese Frau versteht genau was sie da sagt, aber sie vertritt eine politische Weltanschauung, die in ihren Grundfesten gegen Natur und Maßhalten gewandt ist. Deshalb ist sie eine Galionsfigur in der FDP. 

Auf dem Weizenfeld hat einzig und allein Weizen zu stehen, alles andere schmälert den Gewinn. Das ist die Denke. Scheixx was auf die Natur. Nebensache.
Und da schwant mir für die Zukunft einiges, wenn es um Besatzpolitik in fischereilich bewirtschafteten Naturgewässern geht. Stichwort Karpfen. Ob da ein paar andere Arten auf der Strecke bleiben, kann doch angesichts der wirtschaftlichen Interessen nicht so wichtig sein. |kopfkrat 

Diese Leuten sind nicht dumm, sondern gefährlich. Gesellschaftliche Geisterfahrer, die nicht an das Morgen denken.

Ich hatte bereits das Vergnügen, mit dieser Partei Diskussionen über ganz andere Themen zu führen. Neoliberalismus vom Feinsten, einzig und allein auf das Wohlergehen der Oberschicht ausgerichtet. Die normale Bevölkerung wird hinter vorgehaltener Hand belächelt. Ist auch logisch, denn die wählt nicht FDP.

Aber wie schon gesagt: Die machen das nicht aus Dummheit, sondern aus Überzeugung. Sind teils hochintelligente Leute, genau wie die Banker halt ....


----------



## Honeyball (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Über Monsanto und die schleichende Eroberung unserer Gesundheit durch Genmanipuliertes Tierfutter konnte man gerade im ARD Report Erschreckendes sehen, vor allem, welchen Schaden die Genlobbyisten stillschweigend in Kauf nehmen.
Wen es interessiert, auf der ARD Webseite kann man das bestimmt nochmal sehen.


----------



## Wegberger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Hallo,



> Ich hatte bereits das Vergnügen, mit dieser Partei Diskussionen über  ganz andere Themen zu führen. Neoliberalismus vom Feinsten, einzig und  allein auf das Wohlergehen der Oberschicht ausgerichtet. Die normale  Bevölkerung wird hinter vorgehaltener Hand belächelt. Ist auch logisch,  denn die wählt nicht FDP.


dann ist sind ja 85% der deutschen Anglerschaft, bei der der deutsche Michel noch eine interlektuelle Gallionsfigur sein könnte .... eine willkommende Selbstschaubühne -> "ich spreche für alle", auch wenn keiner der Mitglieder sie kennt:vik:

Normalerweise sollte man jeden VDSF und DAV Deligierten denn Mosanto-Mist ...1 Jahr zwangsfüttern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Landwirt kann ich diese verunglimpfung der Landwirtschaft als Agrarindustrie nicht mehr sehen.
> Glaubt ihr ernsthalft, die Biogasanlagenbetreuer wollen die Meerforelle ausrotten?
> Es ist nicht okay, dass dort Sickerwasser eingeleitet wurde, das gehört ordentlich bestraft und das muss auch empfindlich weh tun, aber wegen diesem einen Fall direkt alle unter einen Hut zu stecken halte ich im Sinne eurer politischen Arbeit für falsch.



Ohne Landwirtschaft gibt es keine Zivilisation. So einfach ist das.

Darum geht es hier aber nicht. Es geht darum, das z.B. der Präsident des Bauernverbandes, der sich für die berechtigten Interessen der Landwirte einsetzt, nicht gleichzeitig im Vorstand eines Naturschutzverbandes tätig sein kann. 
Mit solchen Interessenkonflikten kann er weder der einen, noch der anderen Seite gerecht werden. 
Und eine Frau Happach-Kasan sollte nicht die Genpolitik fördern - die die Landwirte in eine absolute Abhängigkeit von den Patentinhabern bringt - und gleichzeitig vorgeben, die Landwirte unterstützen zu wollen.
Genmanipulation zerstört die Landwirtschaft und die Natur. Und eine Person die sowas befürwortet, gehört nicht in das Präsidentenamt eines Anglerverbandes.
Von den vielen anderen Gegensätzen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt sie da gewaltig. Diese Frau versteht genau was sie da sagt, ...................
> 
> Auf dem Weizenfeld hat einzig und allein Weizen zu stehen, alles andere schmälert den Gewinn. Das ist die Denke. Scheixx was auf die Natur.




Nicht ganz. Wenn diese Frau tatsächlich etwas weiß, dann redet sie wider besseres Wissen.

Selbstverständlich sollte auf einem Weizenfeld nur Weizen stehen, und nix anderes. Das sieht der Ökobauer nicht anders. als der konventionelle Landwirt.

Frau Dr. schließt aber daraus, dass ökologische Landwirtschaft genausowenig mit Biodiversität zu tun hat, wie konventionelle.

Und das ist hahnebüchender Unfug. Wenn sie das ernst meint, sollte man wirklich mal forschen, wie sie Ihren Doktortitel errungen hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, auf der ARD Webseite kann man das bestimmt nochmal sehen.


 
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/das-erste/sendungen/report-muenchen/report-maerz-102.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Interessanter Bericht.
Tja, vor allem dass die Kennzeichnung entsprechender Fleischprodukte mit genverändertem Futter von der Gentechniklobby verhindert werden soll, passt ja auch wie Faust auf Auge zur Nichtkommunikationspolitik der Frau Dr. gegenüber Anglern (auch Monsanto wollte denen im Film ja kein Interview geben - wie einem das doch alles bekannt vorkommt):
Nix rauslassen, die Leute schön dumm halten, alles in Hinterzimmern mauscheln...

Aber so jemand mit so einer Politik wollen die organisierten Angler eben in ihrer Mehrheit, muss man respektieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Das macht doch einfach nur ANGST! Wir bekommen den "Dreck" erst seit ein paar Jahren über unser Essen in unsere Körper, aber was ist mit unseren Kindern? Da trifft der Begriff "Langzeitversuchskanninchen" sehr gut zu. Und ich sehe nicht einmal eine Möglichkeit, meine Kinder davor zu schützen. 

Und genau diese Lobbyisten vertreten jetzt den größten Naturschutzverband unserer Republik? Und es wird so eben mal von allen akzeptiert, ja sogar von unseren Vertretern - den Delegierten - in meinen Augen noch unterstützt?

Die Bedenken von besorgten Anglern, Mitbürgern und ELTERN werden einfach wegdiskutiert oder gar ignoriert. Man muss sich sogar noch als "Schwarzmaler" beschimpfen lassen. Man soll sie doch erst einmal arbeiten lassen. Nein, ich will nicht das "sie" für uns arbeitet. 

Eigentlich dachte ich ja immer, dass die Gerechtigkeit siegt- in diesem Fall gewinnen wohl die finanzstarken Lobbyisten. Unterstützt von Frau Dr.? 

Achja, ob bei den nächsten Bilanzen und Protokollen des Verbandes auch Absätze geschwärzt sind...?

Es ist einfach nur erschreckend. Wann kommen denn die Stimmen mit "ist doch alles nur durch die Medien aufgebauscht"? Ist es in diesem Fall leider nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt sie da gewaltig. Diese Frau versteht genau was sie da sagt, aber sie vertritt eine politische Weltanschauung, die in ihren Grundfesten gegen Natur und Maßhalten gewandt ist...


Da magst du durchaus recht haben!

Dann hat man die Wahl:
Hat sie diesen Unsinn mit der Insekten-Impfung, die biologisch gar möglich ist
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975
verzapft, weil
- sie doch keine Ahnung hat, obwohl sie promovierte Biologin ist
- oder um die Fachleute (Imker i.d.F.) mit Blödsinn einzulullern?
Dummheit oder böse Absicht? Und was ist schlimmer?

Schade, dass man im Hinblick auf Frau Dr. ansonsten keine Wahl hat(te).


----------



## ...andreas.b... (13. März 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dummheit oder böse Absicht? Und was ist schlimmer?


Die Mischung macht's!


----------



## Windelwilli (3. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Um keinen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, schreib ich das mal hier rein.

Gerade gefunden:

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/a...ch-um-ex-hotelangestellten-29847266.bild.html

Da steht doch ernsthaft, das unsere Kundesbanzlerin Frau Mur..äh Merkel eine große Leidenschaft für's Angeln hat.

Ich bin kein Fan von der Frau, aber die hätte man doch auch anstatt der Gen-Prinzessin in's Boot holen können.

Hätte sie ab September was richtiges zu tun gehabt.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Die war sogar mal Vorsitzende eines Angelvereines -


----------



## Fischdieb (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Nicht ganz korrekt, sie war dort Kassiererin. 
Es gab mal einen sehr guten Termin mit Ihr, damals noch als Kanzlerkanditatin. Da hat sie viel aus dem Nähkästchen erzählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/angelnde-politiker-ganz-dicke-fische-a-712916-2.html


----------



## Fischdieb (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ja und? Dort steht doch Schatzmeisterin (Kassierer).....das hat sie so auch vor ca. 250 Anglern in Dresden zum Besten gegeben. Auch die Geschichte mit dem Boot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ja eben, deswegen hab ichs doch verlinkt..


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Wer weiß?
Vielleicht hat sie ja ab Herbst wieder mehr Zeit, sich ums Angeln zu kümmern...#c


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Sie meldet sich zu Wort und ich muss sagen : Recht hat sie !!!
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=488&Itemid=496


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Hallo,

immerhin scheint sie soooo wichtig zu sein, dass man ihren Leserbrief abdruckt !

Das gibt mir dann doch zu denken .....#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/080/1708036.pdf
Ab Frage 8 wirds für Bewirtschafter und Angler interessant - Frau Dr. gehört übrigens dieser Regierungsfraktion an, die bezüglich Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern etc. alles verhindert, u. a. deswegen auch von der EU-Kommission schon mehrmals gemahnt wurde.

In meinen Augen versucht Frau Dr. sich da wie bei den Imkern nur ein grünes Mäntelchen umzuhängen, obwohl ihre Regierung genau gegensätzlich handelt - nur waren die Imker schlauer...........

http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975

Merke:
Es scheint so, als ob der Verzehr von Honig schlauer macht als der Verzehr von Fisch.........


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...immerhin scheint sie soooo wichtig zu sein, dass man ihren Leserbrief abdruckt!...


*Grööööööööööl*

Das nenn ich für eine
- Bundestagsabgeordnete,
- Sprecherin für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion,
- Vorsitzende der Arbeitsgruppe Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und  Verbraucherschutz der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion
und
- Anglerverbandspräsidentin
mal gelungene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!

Man sieht, die Medien schenken ihr Gehör.

#r

_(Ich seh die Jungs grad in der Redaktionssitzung sich die Köpfe kratzen, "who the fu** is...?" |kopfkrat_ _)_


----------



## Blauzahn (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

*Dekadent*
ist beides...
der Leserbrief
wie auch die Kommentare hierzu.

Kopfschüttelnden Gruß
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Wieso dekadent?

Schlichte, nachlesbare Fakten:
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/17/080/1708036.pdf
Ab Frage 8 wirds für Bewirtschafter und Angler interessant - Frau Dr. gehört übrigens dieser Regierungsfraktion an, die bezüglich Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern etc. alles verhindert, u. a. deswegen auch von der EU-Kommission schon mehrmals gemahnt wurde.

Nehmen wir mal an, sie meint es wirklich ernst mit ihrer Pressemeldung - dann hätte sich der VDSF/DAFV aber besser wirklich jemand anders gesucht...

Und nicht jemand, der schon in der eigenen Regierung/Partei damit gescheitert ist............

Wier soll das erst werden,wenn sie in der Opposition wäre oder gar nicht mehr im Bundestag sitzt, wenn sies schon nicht schafft, wenn sie drin sitzt in einer Regierungspartei??





In meinen Augen versucht Frau Dr. sich da wie bei den Imkern nur ein grünes Mäntelchen umzuhängen, obwohl ihre Regierung genau gegensätzlich handelt - nur waren die Imker schlauer...........

http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> *Dekadent*
> ist beides...
> der Leserbrief
> wie auch die Kommentare hierzu.


Nein René.
Wer eine solche Position einnimmt, für sich in Anspruch nimmt, Interessenvertreter zu sein, muss sein Handeln bewerten lassen von denen, die er (angeblich) vertritt.

Nun stell dir einen Moment vor, der Spiegel berichtet über das Euro-Desaster und Wolle darf in Form eines Leserbriefs dazu was sagen...

Die Nummer ist schlichtweg |peinlich , 
egal wie man zum Verband, seiner Präsidentin und dem ganzen Weg dahin steht.

Ich wünsche mir, dass viel mehr Leute ihr Handeln wahrnehmen _(Odin sei Dank, gibt es das AB, sonst macht das ja keine Sau von den Medien)_.
Wenn das Murks ist, muss man das sagen (können).
Und wenn da mal was dolles kommen sollte, bin ich der erste, der ehrlich sagt, "jep, gut gemacht".


----------



## Blauzahn (5. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir, dass viel mehr Leute ihr Handeln wahrnehmen _(Odin sei Dank, gibt es das AB, sonst macht das ja keine Sau von den Medien)_.
> Wenn das Murks ist, muss man das sagen (können).
> Und wenn da mal was dolles kommen sollte, bin ich der erste, der ehrlich sagt, "jep, gut gemacht".



Und ich wünsche mir viel mehr Leute, die über das "Wahrnehmen" hinauskommen...

Mittagsgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



> Und ich wünsche mir viel mehr Leute, die über das "Wahrnehmen" hinauskommen...


Dazu muss man trotzdem zuerstmal mal wahrnehmen..


----------



## ivo (5. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und ich wünsche mir viel mehr Leute, die über das "Wahrnehmen" hinauskommen...
> 
> Mittagsgruß


 
Tja, und Leute die was bewegen wollen versucht man ruhig zu stellen. Ist ja auch so unbequem, unbequeme Entscheidungen zu vertreten. Nein, da keilt man lieber nach der vermeintlich schwächsten Seite!

Die kleinen möchtegern Götter im ... wissen was ich meine!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



ivo schrieb:


> Tja, und Leute die was bewegen wollen versucht man ruhig zu stellen.


 
Das kann und muss ich leider aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen der letzten Monate bestätigen!


----------



## Blauzahn (5. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



ivo schrieb:


> Tja, und Leute die was bewegen wollen versucht man ruhig zu stellen.



Da hilft -> sich nicht ruhig stellen lassen #h

Kritik kann ein Anfang des Umdenkens sein, wenn man es nicht bei der Kritik belässt.
Den Weg dahin zu finden, ist nicht immer leicht, aber immer noch zielführender, als sich einzuigeln und auf alles zu schimpfen was verzapft wird.


----------



## ivo (5. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da hilft -> sich nicht ruhig stellen lassen #h
> 
> Kritik kann ein Anfang des Umdenkens sein, wenn man es nicht bei der Kritik belässt.
> Den Weg dahin zu finden, ist nicht immer leicht, aber immer noch zielführender, als sich einzuigeln und auf alles zu schimpfen was verzapft wird.



Tja, bei der Heckenschützenmentalität einiger Herren... Wahrheit tut manchmal weh...


----------



## Knispel (6. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Was ich an der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe, alle Meldungen und Berichte stehen auf der DAV Seite, der "Monert-Verein" hüllt sich in totales Schweigen, von denen kommt absolut nichts. Noch nicht einmal über die Zustimmung des DAV zur Fusion haben sie ein Sterbenswörtchen verloren. Quasi das "Schweigen im Walde" oder die "Ruhe vor dem Sturm". Was die wohl wieder aushecken ? ....
Auch über VDSF - LV´s ist Ruhe eigekehrt. Nur über die Homepage einen Vereines habe ich erfahren, dass ein LFV Präsident freudestrahlend verkündet, dass der DAV Verband dieses Bundeslandes schon zwei mal *vergeblich *versucht hat mit ihn in Kontakt zutreten und er öffentlich sagt, mal sehen was da noch alles kommt !
http://www.savldw.de/aktuelles.htm
( Quelle 2. Bericht : Die Fusion ist vollzogen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Und was haben die letzten Postings noch mit dem Thema zu tun?



> Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ich muss auch eben off Topic werden weil ds so bezeichnend ist.


Knispel schrieb:


> Auch über VDSF - LV´s ist Ruhe eigekehrt. Nur über die Homepage einen Vereines habe ich erfahren, dass ein LFV Präsident freudestrahlend verkündet, dass der DAV Verband dieses Bundeslandes schon zwei mal *vergeblich *versucht hat mit ihn in Kontakt zutreten und er öffentlich sagt, mal sehen was da noch alles kommt !
> http://www.savldw.de/aktuelles.htm
> ( Quelle 2. Bericht : Die Fusion ist vollzogen )



Kleine Anmerkung, der DAV Verein war es nicht, denn der nennt sich Angler Union Bremen und nicht, wie auf der Homepage vom VDSF Verband steht, UAB Union Angler Bremen. Bemerkenswert das die nach der Zeit noch nicht einmal den Namen des DAV Verbandes wissen......#q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Da hat sie ja in Zukunft viel Zeit für die organisierten Angler...

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/nachrichten/deutschland/ein-dilemma-fuer-die-fdp--70767657.html

Ist sie jetzt für die Position eigentlich noch geeignet? War nicht *das* Argument "Bundestagsabgeordnete mit weitreichenden Kontakten"? "Nicht Bundestagsabgeordnete mit Kontakten" hätten wir doch viele (bessere) gehabt...


----------



## smithie (10. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> War nicht *das* Argument "Bundestagsabgeordnete mit weitreichenden Kontakten"? "Nicht Bundestagsabgeordnete mit Kontakten" hätten wir doch viele (bessere) gehabt...


"Du musst erstmal sojemanden finden" war das Argument - von Kontakten war da doch nie die Rede, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Die Liebe zur Gentechnik scheint bei Frau HK anscheinend keine Grenzen mehr zu kennen, oder wie kann man diese

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-t...Entscheidung-zu-GV-Futtermitteln-1134865.html

Äußerungen sonst noch erklären?

Auch scheint sie alle Gefahren und Risiken rund um die Gentechnik mittlerweile völlig zu ignorieren und um ihre Ideologien (und persönliche Interessen?) durchzusetzen scheinen ihr alle Wege recht. Da schmecken die (dann a dank der Gentechnik qualitativ hochwertigen und kostengünstigen) Hähnchen doch zukünftig noch besser....

Fazit: Wer Geld hat, kauft Bio- wer es sich nicht leisten kann halt Gentechnik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Neue Veröffentlichungen bei Frau Dr., ..

Ob diese Einstellungen wirklich zu einem Naturschutzverband wie dem (VDSF)DAFV passen?

Lesen und selber entscheiden.................

Ihren Gentechnikkumpels von Monsanto springt sie weiter kräftig bei, diesmal bei einem Herbizid :
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2258

http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2256

http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2257

http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2255

Und auch neu, aber ein Klassiker (wie gesagt, Imker waren cleverer...):
Honig mit Gentechnikpollen soll nicht gekennzeichnet werden:
http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2251


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Contergan war auch einmal das Spitzenberuhigungs und Schlafmittel ....


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Mal so nebenbei...

Getreide und Mais - in Deutschland angebaut - wird, durch die verfehlte Energiepolitik unserer Bundesregierung mittlerweile zu einem Großteil in die, überall wie Pilze aus dem Boden sprießenden und großzügig subventionierten Biogasanlagen gekippt.
Der Bäcker nebenan dagegen, verarbeitet Mehl welches seinen Ursprung im Ausland hat... dort ist gentechnisch verändertes Saatgut bereits an der Tagesordnung.

Worüber diskutieren wir hier also?

Über eine Person, die Gentechnik befürwortet ?
Über das System was dieses zulässt?
Oder die eigene Einstellung, Gentechnik zu verneinen?

Und... ganz unter uns:
Ich mag auch keine Eingriffe in die Natur
und Frau H-K hat auch nicht unbedingt meine Sympathie,
frage mich aber trotzdem, welches Ziel die Entlarvung der Gentechnikunterstützerin H-K haben soll...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Deswegen stand da:


> Lesen und selber entscheiden.................


Ausserdem:
Scheint das alles wichtiger zu sein als der neue Verband - statt jetzt nach der Eintragung da konsequent vorwärts zu gehen und zu organisieren und die Defizite (finanziell, programmatisch) aufzuarbeiten, ist ihr alles andere scheinbar wichtiger.

Wie man u. a. an den Veröffentlichungen sieht, wofür sie sichtbar Zeit hat..

Für das organiseren des neuen Verbandes scheinbar leider nicht (angesetzter Termin 1 Monat nach Eintragung..).).



> welches Ziel die Entlarvung der Gentechnikunterstützerin H-K haben soll...


Zeigen, welchen Kuckuck man sich ins Nest legen ließ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob diese Einstellungen wirklich zu einem Naturschutzverband wie dem (VDSF)DAFV passen?
> 
> Lesen und selber entscheiden.................


 
|abgelehn

Ich habe mich entschieden- passt nicht! Wenn ich die Berichte so lese, denke ich die kommen nicht von einer Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes, sondern von einer Aufsichtsratsvorsitzenden eines Chemiekonzerns! Alles immer nicht so schlimm und unschädlich...#d. 


Vor ein paar Jahren sagte ein mich behandelnder Professor in der Uniklinik Kiel einmal zu mir (sinngemäß) "Ärzte und Naturwissenschaftler wissen viel, aber längst nicht alles. Auch über Umweltgifte wissen wir nur oberflächlich Bescheid. Wie sollen wir Langzeitschäden oder Folgen für uns Menschen kennen, wenn täglich neue (Umwelt-) Gifte auf den Markt kommen und jeder Mensch ein Unikat ist?"

Fakt ist, dass viele Erkrankungen wir Krebs immer mehr zunehmen und die Ursachen häufig dafür ungeklärt sind! Deshalb denke ich mir meinen Teil und kaufe BIO!

Geil finde ich, dass Frau Dr. und die Monsanto Agrar Deutschland GmbH die Gefahr in Abrede stellen. Alle anderen Veröffentlichungen zu dem Thema (u.a. von den Grünen, BÖLW, Arbeitsgemeinschaft bäuerliche Landwirtschaft) sind sehr kritisch, sogar von der Forderung nach einem Verbot von der beschleunigten Abreifung von Getreide durch eine Glyphosatanwendung ist zu lesen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine klare Position braucht diese Frau nicht, im Gegenteil.
> 
> Sie hat keine Schwierigkeiten, auf der einen Seite den Tierschutz als eines der obersten Ziele der Angelfischerei propagieren, ihn aber nieder zu reden versuchen, wenn es anderen Lobbyisten an die Geldbörse geht.


 
Da habe ich mal wieder durch Zufall ein Beispiel gefunden. "Massentierhaltung sei nur ein politischer Kampfbegriff der Grünen. Allerdings drohe die Gefahr, „dass man damit zur Mobilisierung der eigenen Wählerschaft einen ganzen Wirtschaftszweig in Gefahr bringt“. 

Leugnen der Massentierhaltung? Die Zustände die in manchen Ställen herrschen, sind also nicht schlimm? Aber einen Fisch in sein Element zurückzubefördern, den man eventuell nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, soll mit Strafen belegt werden. Angeln aus Spaß ist Tierquälerei...Puuh!#q.

Ich finde die Frau hat die Paraderolle in einem Naturschutzverband! Gibt es eine bessere fürdiese Position?

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-t...-machen-als-die-anderen-Parteien-1205556.html

Achja. Ob der letzte Satz in dem Beitrag als Drohung dienen und FDP Wähler abschrecken soll...? |supergri


----------



## Smanhu (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Merkt die gute Frau eigentlich noch was da aus der Futterluke rausschallt? Als Biologin hat sie mit der Physik wohl so ihre Probleme :/ ! Naja, irgendwie passt sie ja zum DAFV


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Da habe ich doch einmal mehr ein Beispiel, wie man Umfrage- bzw. Abstimmungsergebnisse frei interpretieren kann.

http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=540304&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

Fakt ist, dass es in dieser Umfrage 69% der Bevölkerung stört, dass sie mit Gentechnik in Lebensmittel in Berührung kommen (erschreckend: 64% war dieses im Vorfeld nicht bewusst!!!). 

Wie interpretiert unsere Frau Dr. das Ergebnis? Immer mehr Menschen finden Gentechnik gut...

Liebe Frau Dr., 2/3 der Bevölkerung lehnen diese weiterhin ab. Demokratisch gesehen könnte man ganz einfach sagen, dass die Bewohner dieses Landes die Gentechnik weiterhin ablehnen. 

Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor. Ob die Umfrage im März wiederholt wird???? #q


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Denkfehler!

Was interessiert die FDP 2/3tel der Bevölkerung?
Oder auch 9/10tel?

Man braucht 5% des dummen Stimmviehs um mitzuspielen,
um dann für 1% Politik zu machen.
Denn das sind die, die Pöstchen vergeben & die Kasse aufmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Dass Frau Dr. Gentechnik und gewässerverseuchender Agrarindustrie nicht gerade kritisch gegenübersteht, ist ja nun nichts Neues...

Interessanter in dem Zusammenhang:
Dazu bringt sie - auch auf ihrer eigenen Seite - entsprechende ausgearbeitete Meldungen..

Zu ihrem Besuch (jedenfalls auf ihrer Seite angekündigt) beim Bundesjugendfischereitag liest man weder was auf ihrer Seite, auf der Seite des VDSF oder des DAFV oder sonstwo.

Weder sie selber als  Zuständige im geschäftsführenden Präsidium für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, noch der Referent Struppe (Öffentlichkeitsarbeit DAFV), noch 2 Geschäftsstellen sind scheinbar in der Lage, dazu etwas Konstruktives zeitnah  an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen..

Oder, um es auf einen einfachen Punkt zu bringen:
Für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist nach wie vor die Förderung der Gentechnik wichtiger als die Belange der organisierten Zahler aus der Anglerschaft.

Aber so wollten es ja die organisierten Angelfischer nach den Worten von Frau Dr. - noch dazu, nach ihren Worten, "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend"...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Die Spatzen pfeifen es ja schon lange von den Dächern, aber jetzt meldet es ja auch die Presse vermehrt. Sie wird bald mehr Zeit für die organisierten Angler haben (leider)! Selbst die FDP bevorzugt mittlerweile andere (in meinen Augen bessere) und sortiert aus...

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...nerationswechsel-bei-abgeordneten-aus-sh.html


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist nach wie vor die Förderung der Gentechnik wichtiger als die Belange der organisierten Zahler aus der Anglerschaft...


Und weil sie vermutlich schon einen Umzugsunternehmer für nach der Bundestagswahl bestellt hat, werden für die zukünftigen Arbeitgeber als "Beraterin" in der Woche vor der Wahl noch schnell ein paar "Bewerbungsschreiben" rausgehauen:
http://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-t...Gentechnikhaltung-Aigners-scharf-1242562.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Das Thema ist doch eh durch und jeder weiß, woran er da ist..

Immer wieder neue Bestätigungen dessen, dass Frau Dr. nun mal auf Gentechnik steht, ändert da nix mehr....

Schlimmer ist, dass nach wie vor Angler vom Verband, der Präsidentin und dem Präsidium  - wie auch von den Landesverbänden, die das alles dulden und weiter zahlen - im Stich gelassen werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Ja, Thomas, das könnte jeder wissen und es ist nur das xxxxte-Aufmucken pro-Gentechnik von ihr.

Andererseits erklären ihre Bemühungen, was sie unter 'Wahlkampf' versteht, wegen dem sie nix für die Verbandsausschuss-Sitzung vorbereiten konnte.

Ich persönlich bin ja froh, wenn die sich nicht mit Anglern beschäftigt, es käme eh nur Murks dabei raus.

Aber Wahlkampf?
Mit pro-Gentechnik, pro-Fracking-,... -Statements?

Das ist pure Konzernprostiution (um die Imker mal zu zitieren) um einen warmen Stuhl in einem Großindustriebüro nach der höchstwahrscheinlich vergeigten BT-Wahl zu ergattern.

Und was dann? ;+
Sie war doch "erste Wahl" als Präsidentin wegen ihrer "excellenten Drähte im Bund und EU".
Das sie mit der EU gar nix am Hut hat und hatte, sagte sie selbst im Rute & Rolle-Interview.
Und ab nächster Woche ist der Bundestag wohl auch kein Thema mehr.

Wo finden wir "unsere" Präsidentin dann wieder?
Als "Beraterin" bei Monsanto (Genindustrie)?
Als "Abt.-Leiterin für Kontaktpflege" bei ExxonMobil (Fracking)?

Die steht dann einem Naturschutzverband vor?
Die steht dann einem Anglerverband vor?

Liebe Präsidentinnen-Fans:
sagt doch mal dazu was.
Ab nächster Woche...


----------



## muddyliz (18. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-t...Gentechnikhaltung-Aigners-scharf-1242562.html


 Wenn besagte "Expertin" noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Gentechnik und Biotechnologie weiß, ....#q#q#q


----------



## Knispel (23. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Die Wahl ist gelaufen und Fr. Dr. hat jetzt ja jede Menge Zeit neben ihren Ehrenämtern, da ihre Partei ja ins politische Nirwana gefallen ist und die Industrie dadurch wohl auch ihr Interesse an sie verlieren wird. Mal sehen ob oder was nun kommt von ihr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Denkt dran:
Keine allgemeine Parteipolitik!!


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

:q Muss sie ja nun nicht mehr machen.


----------



## degl (23. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denkt dran:
> Keine allgemeine Parteipolitik!!



Nö.....bloß nich....aber mehr Zeit hat sie jetzt|bla:|bla:

gruß degl


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

2,2% Erststimmen in ihrem Wahlkreis Lauenburg-Stormann-Süd sind ja sogar noch unterdurchschnittlich.
Gibt's da vielleicht viele Angler? |rolleyes

Auf ihrer Homepage ist bezügl. Wahl nix Neues.
Seltsamerweise werden Teile der HP aktualisiert (Reden, etc.), aber unter "Engagement" oder sonst wo, taucht alles Mögliche auf, aber kein DAFV oder gar Angler.

Gut, vielleicht passt das auch nicht zum Begriff "Engagement"...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Da muss ich doch diesen alten Thread mal wieder rausholen...

http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...s-durch-unkrautkiller-roundup-id10709041.html

Präsidentin des Naturschutzverbandes DAFV (und ja ehemalige "Repräsentantin/ Befürworterin" von Monsanto) #6.

Der Hohn ist doch dabei, dass gerade die Naturschutzverbände aus S-H mobil machen- und der LSFV SH (nennen sich ja auch Naturschutzverband wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit) Frau Dr. als Präsidentin ins Spiel gebracht hat...

 Soll ich lachen oder weinen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Gewisse 'Gerüchte' waren doch schon länger, sprich im letzten Jahrtausend, bekannt, oder ?

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...-fuer-vergiftung-verantwortlich-a-815062.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Interessant, dass das Zeug schon in Gewässern/Grundwasser nachgewiesen werden kann.

Aber das ist schliesslich keine Baustelle für den Verband. Und so schlimm wirds schon nicht werden. Man sollte erst einmal abwarten.

Falls Fische nicht mehr essbar sind, entfällt ja nur der Grund zum Angeln...

Wir haben die beste Präsidentin aller Zeiten!


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

*"Konzernprostitution"* *für Monsanto* 
war die Bezeichnung, mit der die Imker sie vor die Tür gesetzt haben.

Dass _ausgerechnet so jemand_ bei einem Angler-/Naturschutz-Verband landet ist bis heute ein absoluter, schäbiger Witz.
:r


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass _ausgerechnet so jemand_ bei einem Angler-/Naturschutz-Verband landet ist bis heute ein absoluter, schäbiger Witz.
> :r



You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours.....


----------



## chester (14. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Gewisse 'Gerüchte' waren doch schon länger, sprich im letzten Jahrtausend, bekannt, oder ?
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...-fuer-vergiftung-verantwortlich-a-815062.html



Nicht auf das Niveau des SHZ Artikels abgleiten. Der Bauer hat Lasso benutzt, hier geht es um Roundup. Einmal Alachlor und das andere mal Glyphosat als Hauptbestandteil. Völlig unterschiedliche Baustellen.

Der ganze SHZ Artikel zeigt, dass der Journalist überhaupt keinen Plan hat und an einer objektiven Information gar kein Interesse hat. 
Alleine schon, dass ein Akteur des BUND unhinterfragt direkt zitiert wird sollte gerade hier einigen zu denken geben. 
Das Thema ist zu wichtig, um mit so einer plumpen Meinungsmache verramscht zu werden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. September 2015)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



chester schrieb:


> Nicht auf das Niveau des SHZ Artikels abgleiten. Der Bauer hat Lasso benutzt, hier geht es um Roundup. Einmal Alachlor und das andere mal Glyphosat als Hauptbestandteil. Völlig unterschiedliche Baustellen.
> 
> Der ganze SHZ Artikel zeigt, dass der Journalist überhaupt keinen Plan hat und an einer objektiven Information gar kein Interesse hat.
> Alleine schon, dass ein Akteur des BUND unhinterfragt direkt zitiert wird sollte gerade hier einigen zu denken geben.
> Das Thema ist zu wichtig, um mit so einer plumpen Meinungsmache verramscht zu werden.




Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, was Du meinst ?
Bin wahrscheinlich wieder zu HeinBlöd, das zu kapieren.

Ich hatte mehr als ein Jahrzehnt lang indirekt mit Monsanto zu tun und ich habe einiges... an Erfahrung... aus der Zeit mitgenommen... und nicht nur ausschließlich Positives.

Was wird denn, Deiner Meinung nach, mit plumper Meinungsmache verramscht ?


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Wird sich nun, da Bayer Monsanto endgültig gekauft hat und letzterer Namen verschwinden wird,
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...n-monsanto-nach-der-uebernahme-a-1210993.html
der FDP-interne Spitzname "Monsanto-Christel" in "Bayer-Christel" ändern?
Wird Bayer das jahrelange Andienen endlich honorieren und ihr einen Job geben?
Werden wir sie dann damit etwa verlieren? :c
Und da die FDP gern solche Spitznamen verteilt, wird Gero nach diesem Artikel 
http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...n-will-und-wo-es-ausnahmen-gibt/21182604.html
nun "Glyphosat-Gero" heissen? |rolleyes


#c  Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

So langsam komme ich hier nicht mehr mit...|bigeyes

 Ich glaube so langsam sollte man das AB wirklich komplett meiden, solche Einstellungen und verbalen Äußerungen sind doch irgendwie nicht mehr normal... #d

 Das sind ja nur noch pure Hasstexte...

 Man kann mit vielen Dingen Probleme haben, nur wer so schreibt, der hat den Respekt für sich selbst nicht mehr verdient.#c


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> So langsam komme ich hier nicht mehr mit...|bigeyes
> 
> Ich glaube so langsam sollte man das AB wirklich komplett meiden, solche Einstellungen und verbalen Äußerungen sind doch irgendwie nicht mehr normal... #d
> 
> ...



Das Frau Happach-Kasan Monsanto-gen-Mais in Deutschland anbauen lassen wollte ist Fakt. Wer eben für eine Monsanto-Lobby- Politik steht, muss dann so etwas ertragen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur noch pure Hasstexte...


 Der Spitzname stammt nicht von mir und nicht aus dem AB,
sondern von ihren lieben Parteikollegen.
Falls du FDP'ler kennst, hau sie mal an, sie haben noch ein paar mehr drauf |rolleyes



Persönlich finde ich sowieso die Bezeichnung passender, mit der sie der Imkerverband öffentlich bedacht hat, als sie sich dort um einen Präsine-Posten bemühte.
Die waren aber etwas heller und haben 'No' gesagt und dies mit deftiger Wortwahl begründet.
Nur die doofen Anglers... #t


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Die war bei verschiedene Verbänden auf Präsinen-Posten-Suche?
Wäre sie wenigstens Imkerin gewesen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> So langsam komme ich hier nicht mehr mit...|bigeyes
> 
> Ich glaube so langsam sollte man das AB wirklich komplett meiden, solche Einstellungen und verbalen Äußerungen sind doch irgendwie nicht mehr normal... #d
> 
> ...



_(Mod: Gelöscht. Politik nur, wenn's direkt das Angeln betrifft)_ Wer für den Einsatz von Gentechnik, für den Einsatz von Glyphosat, für die Umgehung von Umweltstandards argumentiert, hat den von dir eingeforderten Respekt nicht verdient.

Ich bin übrigens alles andere als ein Grüner, aber bei dem, was diese Typen (und insbesondere Happach-Kasan) zu Monsanto & Co. so von sich geben, geht mir der Hut hoch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und da die FDP gern solche Spitznamen verteilt, wird Gero nach diesem Artikel [/COLOR]
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...n-will-und-wo-es-ausnahmen-gibt/21182604.html
> nun "Glyphosat-Gero" heissen?




Danke für den Tipp. Und diesem Typen hatte ich mal auf Facebook die Freundschaft angeboten ... Hab ihm ein paar sachliche, aber unmissverständliche Sätze geschrieben und das mit der Freundschaft umgehend korrigiert.

Einfach widerlich ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Richtig, aber leider hilft der Hut allein auch nicht viel. 

(vlt. wäre um bei dem Bild zu bleiben, etwa ein großer H-Bomb-Pilz ein genügend großer Hut)

Das Problem ist wie immer, dass wo so viel Wirtschaftinteressen und Geld im Spiele ist, die Regeln, Gesetze, Bedenken und Vernunft nicht mehr gelten. Für Politiker und Funktionäre, die sich dort eingereiht haben, sind nachfolgende 10 Millionen Tote nur eine Zahl.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die war bei verschiedene Verbänden auf Präsinen-Posten-Suche?
> Wäre sie wenigstens Imkerin gewesen?


http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975 
Bei denen hat sie es versucht, bevor der LV SH sie als Anglerpräsine "vorgeschlagen" hat.


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975
> Bei denen hat sie es versucht, bevor der LV SH sie als Anglerpräsine "vorgeschlagen" hat.


Aha...und woraus schließt Du, dass sie dort Präsidentin werden wollte? Wegen dem Antrag der FDP Fraktion?

 Unterschrieben von Guido Westerwelle....mmh...da wollte der wohl auch Präsident der Imker werden...  
Merke, wenn ich Antrag einreiche, ist damit nicht automatische die Absicht verbunden, Präsident des Vereines zu werden um den es geht. Mit einem Antrag z.B. auf mehr Verkehrssicherheit wird nicht auch automatisch der Vorstand des ADAC angestrebt. 
 Über Gentechnik mag jeder eine andere Meinung habe.
 Ich halte z.B. einen Forschung in die Richtung gut und sinnvoll. Der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit den Ergebnissen ist dann ein anderes Blatt. 
 Ich halte ihr deshalb zu Gute, das sie zumindest bei Ihrer Meinung und Einschätzung bleibt. Bequemer und stromlinienförmiger wäre sicherlich ein anderer Weg. 
 Der diskriminierende Spitzname, der natürlich nicht vom Ab kommt, kommt von FDP Bundestagsabgeordneten? Gibt es dafür einen Quellenangabe? _(Mod: Gelöscht)_


----------



## Dorschgreifer (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

Naja...., Frau Merkel kämpft ja auch für Monsanto und Gentechnik...

 Die ist also genauso böse...

https://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachri...will-fuer-weitere-glyphosat-nutzung-kaempfen/

 Ich glaube, hier fehlt ein wenig das Auge zur Realität...


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier fehlt ein wenig das Auge zur Realität...



Das vermisse ich schon seit Jahren bei Dir


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja...., Frau Merkel kämpft ja auch für Monsanto und Gentechnik...
> 
> Die ist also genauso böse...
> 
> ...




Zum Thema Realität: Es geht bei dieser Diskussion ganz einfach um die Priorisierung von Interessen. Die Nutzung mechanischer Verfahren als Alternative zu chemischen Verfahren (und von den chemischen Verfahren ist Glyphosat tatsächlich das am wenigsten bedenkliche) würde die Landwirtschaft teurer machen. Und dann würde unsere heute exportorientierte Landwirtschaft nicht mehr exportieren und aufgrund der offenen Grenzen auch im Inland nichts mehr absetzen. Und schon sind wir beim Thema offene Grenzen und "Geiz ist geil". Es ist völlig egal, welche Gesetze gegen Hähnchenschreddern und Mini-Käfige wir hier erlassen, wenn die Eier am Ende aus Polen kommen.

Und die gleichen Leute wie Merkel & Co. wundern sich dann über Protektionismus, weil die Leute diesen ganze Mist satt haben.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Aha...und woraus schließt Du, dass sie dort Präsidentin werden wollte?


In den Tiefen des ABs findet man auch diese Quelle, muss ich nicht raus suchen, denn du kannst sie ja selbst fragen, da du regelmässig bei ihr auf dem Schoss sitzt.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja...., Frau Merkel kämpft ja auch für Monsanto und Gentechnik...


 Die ist aber auch nicht Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes und will/wollte dies auch nicht werden. 

Die damals schon legendäre Nähe der Präsine zu Monsanto + das Anbiedern ausgerechnet bei den Imkern zeigt schon einen innigen Bezug zu der Rolle, die sie haben wollte.

Dass 5Jahre Anglerpräsidentin auch keinen Stellenwert für sie hat, könnte man dadurch interpretieren, 
dass nichts davon im Lebenslauf oder Engegement auftaucht, dafür aber alles mögliche andere Gedöns.


http://www.happach-kasan.de/person.html
http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

In Holz macht die Christel ja auch:
https://www.sdw-sh.de/kontakte/imp.htm


Ok, in der klassischen Forstwirtschaft war Roundup sehr beliebt...


----------



## Forelle2000 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In den Tiefen des ABs findet man auch diese Quelle, muss ich nicht raus suchen, denn du kannst sie ja selbst fragen, _Mod. Gelösch__t_.


 Mhmm....man fragt nach Quellen für eine Behauptung (Spitzname und Bewerbung als Präsidentin des Imkerverbandes) und wird auf die (Un)tiefen des AB Boardes verwiesen. 
 "Das habe ich mal so gehört"...."das habe ich mal im Internet gelesen"

 Die Quelle ist also irgendein Beitrag von irgendeinen anonymen Forumsmitglied. Ah ja..... spricht für gute Quellenanalyse... 
_(Mod: Gelöscht, da weiter oben den Bezug gelöscht)_


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist also irgendein Beitrag von irgendeinen anonymen Forumsmitglied...


 Suchet ...und ihr werdet einen Link finden.

Aber für Verbandlers war das ja schon immer das unseriöse Lügenboard mit falschen Fakten, Zahlen die nicht stimmen,... _"Darf man alles nicht glauben, informiert euch über die Verbandsseiten"..._
Deswegen konnte sich das AB auch vor Gegendarstellungen und Klagen, mit denen die Verbände ihre Wahrheit untermauerten, kaum retten |supergri


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Von der Gen-Prinzessin zur Gülle-Queen ? Dr. Christel Happach- Kasan (FDP)*

MOD:* Dunkelgelbe Karte! *Wenn es hier weiter so geht mit persönlichen Unterstellungen und politischen Statements fernab des Angels wird der Tröt geschlossen. Hug, ich habe gesprochen. 

Und fangt jetzt bitte nicht an, hier über den Ton, etc. zu diskutieren. Entweder zum Thema äußern oder schweigen. Danke sehr.


----------

